# Suche einen Public NTP Server



## Hannibal (28. November 2003)

Weiss mir jemand einen Puclic NTP Server?

Also es handelt sich dabei um The Network Time Protocol welches man auf solchen Servern abfragen kann.

Ich weiss jedoch keinen Server wo dies gratis geht.

Ihr villeicht?


----------



## Tim C. (28. November 2003)

Zeitaufwand: 10s (3 in Google, dann ein Klick, der Rest Ladezeit)
http://www.ntp-servers.com/uk/world-time-server.html


----------



## Hannibal (28. November 2003)

OK Super arbeit, bin in der Zwischenzeit auch fündig geworden..

also entschuldigung für den post


----------

